# Vet exam for my pigeon - please help!



## Pigeonfriend

I have posted this information before, but just to summarize, here it is again. I first got this pigeon, Peach, last November while looking for another bird that flew away due to a horrible error on my part. The person who got her thought she might be mine, since she was banded. The person who captured her also said she was acting weirdly (not really eating, standing away from the flock).

Even though she wasn't mine, I took her in. I tried to reach the owner but had no luck. I noticed that she was throwing her head back to try to eat. I took her to the Wild Bird Fund, and they felt that the head throwing back was a sign of PMV or lead poisoning. They tested for lead and found nothing, so they said it was most likely PMV.

Since they put down all PMV birds, I took her home. I hand-fed her for a bit, but she never really got worse, and, eventually, I just let her eat on her own.

At the end of the summer (so almost nine months later), I feel that her symptoms have gotten worse (this seems to correspond with her laying eggs). Whereas before, it wasn't apparent at all, she now twists her head quite a bit. Also, I noticed that she stopped flapping her wings to exercise (?) like she used to. I don't know if she is about to lay another egg, but she seems agitated. Sometimes she will lie down, stick her butt up and coo.

I have NO IDEA what's going on at all!! I know pretty much nothing about birds.

I thought about taking her to the vet. I live in New York City. The base exam rate is $95, but they also said that it would be good to do blood work, which is $300!!! That's a lot. If it's an emergency situation, I will do what I have to. However, as of right now, I am hesitant. I have 3 pets of my own, and I have a medical fund for them, but I don't really have anything for the pigeon yet, as I never anticipated having to take care of her this long or dealing with vet costs.

I guess I just need ideas. Is there a vet in NYC area that will do the necessary blood work/fecal sample/exam for less than over $400?

I can also post pictures of her/her poop, if it helps.

Any advice would be GREATLY appreciated.


----------



## John_D

Birds with PMV, though they recover in terms of the viral infection, may retain some neurological signs. It appears to be due to permanent brain lesions. Others may experience a recurrence of some signs (generally the neck contortions) after months or even many years, usually due to some kind of stress. Certainly breeding can bring on the stress for a hen, as we have seen. They are not infectious again, though.

The sticking butt in the air and cooing is part of the mating/courting thing, be it their pigeon mate or a human substitute


----------



## LuaMoon

I see you are in NYC. Would you be able to get out to New Jersey? Not too far down route 3 east in Nutley. I know a good vet out here who is a lot cheaper than that! Would be at least half that price. I have brought my ringneck doves to him and he really seems to understand them and he appreciates bird owners.

Dr. Crupi
http://www.dogcatbird.net/site/view/180501_ContactUs.pml

I agree with John that the weird cooing noises and sticking the butt in the air is a mating call and probably normal, even if she sounds distressed.  Took me awhile to figure out that one, too. lol


----------



## Pigeonfriend

Thank you both for responding!

John_D, that certainly explains some things. She also seems to do the butt in the air before she is about to lay an egg, but she also coos a lot. I kind of wonder if it's an uncomfortable experience for her, and I don't know if it's supposed to be.

LuaMoon, do you know if there is a way to get there by train, bus, or public transportation? Living in the city, I don't have a car.


----------



## LuaMoon

Hey there sorry for the late response!!

There is an NJ transit to Passaic Avenue and Centre Street in Nutley. http://www.njtransit.com/pdf/bus/T0013.pdf The Vet's office is less than 1/2 a mile up Passaic Avenue (the vet's addy is 324 passaic avenue)

However, it looks like you have to get to the Irvington Station in Newark first and I'm not sure if there is an NY bus that goes that way.

There is also another stop a little further down the road at Vreeland and Franklin Avenue in Nutley, and that is about 0.7 miles from the vet. 

http://www.njtransit.com/sf/sf_servlet.srv?hdnPageAction=TripPlannerItineraryFrom

If you do know anyone that can give you a ride, it's probably only about 25-30 minutes from the Lincoln Tunnel off of Route 3 west. Unfortunately, with public transportation, it could take you about 1.5 hours 

Hope that helps!


----------



## Pigeonfriend

Thank you for the info! I thinnk I could just take the train there.


----------



## LuaMoon

Please let us know if you make it to dr crupi and how everything goes


----------

